# Other Places Around The World > Europe Travel General Discussion >  >  Cruising The British Isles

## Jim Kelly-Evans

Dan and I enjoyed a great tour of the state rooms in Buckingham Palace on Tuesday. Today we boarded the Royal Princess to begin our 12 day cruise around the British Isles. Tomorrow we arrive at our first port of call, St. Peter Port, Guernsey (Channel Islands.) Princess02 002.jpg

----------


## amyb

Glad you guys are "on the road again."  Cheerio and enjoy!

----------


## cec1

I've also done the tour of "Buck House," as The Royals refer to it.  A great, self-guided tour -- with very informative aides / guides standing nearby, willingly answering questions.  If you have time, another nearby great place to visit is Winston Churchill's "War Rooms," which are under the Treasury Building.

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

Princess03 001.jpg

Thanks for the comments. We missed the War Rooms this time but we did visit the War Museum on the South Bank and we made a quick stop at the British museum to see a special exhibit of Rothschild antiquities. We're in Guernsey this morning...tendering off to make a visit on our own. The photo is from dinner on board the Royal Princess Thursday evening.

----------


## GramChop

Such dapper gentlemen.  VERY happy to see you looking so healthy, Jim.  Thanks for taking us along on this journey.  I look forward to hearing more.

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

Princess04 004.jpg Thanks GramChop! St. Peter Port, Guernsey...and the rains came!

----------


## GramChop

Wow.  Thanks, Jim! Even in the rain this looks postcard-worthy.  Hope you have your galoshes and raincoats.  :)

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

PrincessKillarney 005.jpg

PrincessKillarney 010.jpg

Visited the "Ring of Kerry" and Killarney today...what a beautiful part of the Emerald Isle!

----------


## JEK

Beautiful. Thanks for sharing your trip with us.

----------


## amyb

Lovely.

----------


## GramChop

Wow....that is just stunning.  This is proof that there is life away from St Barth.  Shhhh.....don't tell anyone I said that.  :cool:

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

PrincessWales 008.jpg

Yesterday we visited Northern Wales via Liverpool. Dan describes Chirk Castle: "Our first stop was the magnificent Chirk Castle, the country home of the Middleton family. It started as a 12th century Medieval castle and modern actors in chain mail and other armor shot bows from arrows at targets in the courtyard. Inside the large castle there were many styles of decorative art and furniture, from the Medieval period, the 17th century and the more elegant 18th century right down to pre-WW I when the family still lived on site. Walking up the tall tower we saw amazing views of the surrounding countryside." More photos and descriptions are on my blog at http://hardtoport.blogspot.com

----------


## amyb

Enjoyed your discovering your roots and seeing pics from Wales.

----------


## GramChop

Wow....I'm sure being "in the land of my father's family" was moving for you.  I'm happy you had that experience and the memories that accompany.  Your blog and Dan's photos are a most delightful read, Jim.  Thanks, again, for taking us along.

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

At the Powerscourt Estate outside of Dublin...what a beautiful place to visit! More photos and descriptions on the blog.

PowersCourt 004.jpg

PowersCourt 008.jpg

----------


## GramChop

Well, based on these two beautiful photos, the weather couldn't have been more wonderful for your stop in Dublin!  I'm off to read the blog!

----------


## marybeth

Great pictures, thanks for sharing your trip. Love to see that the blue Irish skies are smiling..LOL

----------


## LindaP

Great to see you guys traveling again! Your blog is very interesting as well, as great photos! We stayed at the Ritz Carlton Powerscourt a few years ago......loved the village of Enniskerry, the people there were the best! 
   Enjoy your travels!

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

Belfast was fascinating with its history of conflict and reconciliation. Neighborhoods are still segregated: "Unionists," and "Nationalists," and the separation wall still stands as per the wishes of the people, but peace prevails. See more photos and Dan's description on the blog at http://hardtoport.blogspot.com

Belfast 012.jpg

Belfast 003.jpg

----------


## amyb

Amen.

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

Glasgow has interesting museums and so much really great Victorian architecture.

Princess07 001.jpg

Princess07 003.jpg

Princess07 008.jpg

----------


## GramChop

Another day of soaking in the beautiful sights and culture of a land far, far away.  It's nice to be Jim and Dan!  The photos on Dan's blog are quite impressive.

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

We looked for Nessie at Loch Ness, but no luck. However, I did finally find a beautiful, authentic xtra-long kilt at a kilt-maker's shop in Edinburgh!

Princess09LochNess 004.jpg

Princess09LochNess 023.jpg

Princess10Edinburgh 012.jpg

Princess10Edinburgh 023.jpg

----------


## amyb

And you look smashing in the new kilt  too. In fact, you are both looking  sharp and relaxed. Keep up the good work guys.

----------


## GramChop

Lovely scenery, guys!...the land and the lads!!   :Wink:

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

We sailed through the North Sea oil fields and across the English Channel for our last stop in Le Havre, France. This city was destroyed by English bombing during WWII but has been rebuilt and is today a large, functioning commercial port.


Princess11LeHavre 001.jpg

Princess11LeHavre 007.jpg

Princess11LeHavre 010.jpg

----------


## amyb

I have enjoyed your posts, Jim  Safe trip home.

----------


## marybeth

Great pics, we enjoyed your trip..AND...you rocked that kilt!

----------


## JEK

What do gentlemen wear under their kilts?

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

> What do gentlemen wear under their kilts?



Under the kilt lies the future of the nation.

----------


## JEK

> Under the kilt lies the future of the nation.



 :thumb up:

----------


## julianne

Jim, 
Enjoyed traveling along with you and Dan. Wonderful to see you looking healthy and fit. That kilt is smashing--where do you plan to introduce it in the U.S.?

Great photos and descriptions. We've been to many of those places but not all so it was very informative. Thanks! Glad you included Wales in your itinerary. Wales doesn't get the exposure that other venues do but the sights and history there make it a worthwhile destination.

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

> Jim, 
> Enjoyed traveling along with you and Dan. Wonderful to see you looking healthy and fit. That kilt is smashing--where do you plan to introduce it in the U.S.?



Thanks, Julianne...Dan's ancestors came from Wales so he was glad to visit there for the first time. I really enjoy wearing my kilt. It's a pants substitute so it can be worn just about anytime, anywhere, and from casual to formal. I'm sure I'll be wearing it this fall in Philadelphia.

Jim

----------

